# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda para identificar problema

## Luis Faustino

Olá

Gostava que me ajudassem a identificar e resolver a situação que as fotos demonstram.

Areão
 

Rocha Viva
 

Aquilo a que me referiro é esse verde todo que no areao parece que cola os grãos uns aos outros.

Obrigado pela ajuda

Luis

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis


Para te poder dar uma opinião necessito de um pouco mais informação, diz-nos:

1º - Á quanto tempo tens montado o teu aquario ?
2º - Qual é a tua equipe de limpeza ?
3º - Tens fosfatos ?
4º - Trocas de água ? Qual a periodicidade ? Que tipo de agua usas nas trocas ?
5º - Que peixes e quantos tens ?

Para já e com a informação apenas que tenho do teu aquario, acho não haver grandes problemas, pois as algas verdes apenas podem ser um sinal que o teu aquario já está a ficar com condições de suportar vida, sendo uma fase natural do ciclo.

No entanto responde as questões que te coloquei pois ajudaram mais concretamente a analizar o teu problema

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

Então aqui ficam a restante informação

1.º O aquario foi montado à cerca de cinco meses e tem 240 litros.
2.º A equipa de limpeza são 4 ofirius, 20 nassarios e 2 turbos.
3.º Os fosfatos nunca medi.
4.º Faço trocas de 25 litros de agua de osmose inversa por semana em que adiciono sal ReefCrystal
5.º Os peixes são:
    1 Zebrasoma flavescens
    2 Amphiprion ocellaris
    1 Paracanthurus hepatus
    1 Istigobius ornatus
    2 Donzelas azuis 
    1 Donzela ás riscas preto e branco

Os parametros da água são:
PH - 8,2
Calcio - 440
Kh - 110
Magnésio - 1380
Nitritos - 0,1
Nitratos - < 5
Amonia - 0
Densidade - 1023
Temperatura - entre 26º  e 28º 

Um abraço

Luis

P.S. Das donzelas não sei os nomes técnicos

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Luis,

Como o nosso amigo Julio falou, essas algas verdes podem ser um bom sinal pois o aquário ainda é novo, mas essas algas são feias mesmo né.

Você pode realver o problema com um conjunto de ações como:

- aumentar ou distribuir melhor a circulação interna, 
- regular melhor o seu escumador, 
- aumentar a equipe de limpeza, não sei se é comum usar paguros ai em Portugual eles ajudam muito com as algas, mas pode aumentar sua equipe de limpeza em pelo menos 4 x. Da uma olhada nesse tópico que o Julio colocou uma tabela interessante sobre a quantidade da equipe de limpesa. http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=71
- alimentar os animais sem excessos.

Ah, o fosfato vc disse que nunca mediu né, os niveis de fosfatos altos favorecem muito a proliferação das algas.

Acho que se conseguir dar uma melhorada em alguns dos itens vai se livrar dessas algas.  :SbOk: 

Agora uma pergunta para os mais entendidos no assunto, a quantidade de peixes e as especies que o nosso amigo Luis tem num aquário de 240l não é muito grande? Pergunto isso porque não tenho experiencia muito grande com essas especies.  :SbLangue6:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Agora uma pergunta para os mais entendidos no assunto, a quantidade de peixes e as especies que o nosso amigo Luis tem num aquário de 240l não é muito grande? Pergunto isso porque não tenho experiencia muito grande com essas especies.


Sem o pretenciosismo de o mais entendido a minha opinião é: Acho que não, se bem que tem quantos baste e não deve aumentar a equipe "nadatória".

apenas o Hepathus e o Zebrasoma são peixes de maior porte, de resto são peixitos de pequena dimensão.

quanto ao peixito as riscas preto e branco penso poder tratar-se de um Dascyllus Aruanus, não ?

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

Também achava que o numero de peixes era suficiente mas este fim de semana ao comprar dois belos exemplares desta especie (que já agora pedia que me ajudassem com os seus nomes),

 

comprei também um Synchiropus Slendidus que acho ser o segundo peixe mais bonito do oceano atrás do Acanthurus Achilles

 

e com esta aquisição acabaram-se as compras de peixes.

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ola

Pois...os malditos olhos são uma tentação, mas tens que a controlar. O Synchiropus Slendidus em minha opinião não foi grande aquisição, pois é um peixe complicado de manter. Devido a sua alimentação especifica normalmente estão associados a tanques grandes e com refugios, pois só ai consegues criar micro-vida sufeciente para o alimentar correctamente.

Acho bem que tenhas a noção que a lotação do aquario chegou ao fim.

Quanto ao camarãozito é um Lysmata debelius.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Pois realmente não tenho visto o mandarim comer nada a não "bicar" na rocha. Que tipo de alimentação é mais aconselhada para ele? O que dou de comer aos peixes é artemia, krill e mysis, tudo produtos congelados.
Um abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Que tipo de alimentação é mais aconselhada para ele?



o Synchiropus Slendidus geralmente so come "pods" ou uns pequenos camaroes que vivem na RV, e muito raro eles comerem comida preparada se nao tens refugio ou pelo menos 45 kilos de RV ja madura devias o devolver senao vai morrer faminto.

Em geral a regra de peixes para um aquario de agua salgada e de 2.54 centimetros de peixe adulto para cada 3.78 litros.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Rocha Viva tenho +/- 70 kg. E como já tinha dito vejo-o a "bicar" na rocha.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Esse "bicar" na RV é sinal que se está a alimentar!!! Quanto mais "bica"...mais come!!!!

Abraços,

Ricardo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

E bom sinal mas nao significa que esta comendo todas as vezes que esta bicando e tambem eles teem um tremendo apetito e podem comer um bom numero desses bichinhos em pouco tempo por isso e aconselhavel que espere que o aquario amadurece um pouco antes de o adicionar.

Feeding a Mandarin or Synchiropus splendidus, Part One

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

Estive a ler com muita atenção o link que colocaste Roberto e desde já te agradeço a especial atenção que estás a dar ao mandarim. 
Li não só a parte um mas também a parte dois. E dela conclui que o erro que cometi foi tê-lo comprado cedo de mais e o aquario não estar completamente maduro, de resto parece-me  que o meu aquario reune todas as condições que se exige para manter o mandarim de boa saude. 
Mas fiquei com uma dúvida, provavelmente devido à minha inexperência, em relação ao tipo de alimento que se lhe pode dar. O sr. Terry D. Bartelme refere-se a _The brine shrimp will stay inside the feeding cage_.  Há à venda nas nossas lojas este tipo de utensilio e este tipo de alimento?

Um abraço

Luis

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Com mais de 70 KG e 5 meses de idade provavelmente vai ser o sufeciente para o manter vivo eu te desejo boa sorte com ele, realmente e um dos meus mais favoritos peixes. 




> The brine shrimp will stay inside the feeding cage. Há à venda nas nossas lojas este tipo de utensilio e este tipo de alimento?


Uma coisa a lembrar sobre brine shrimp e que tem muito pouco valor nutritivo e deve ser apenas usado como suplemento ou para despertar a reacao para comer nunca como a comida primaria.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Não quero estar a tornar-me aborrecido mas o artigo diz:

*I have had great success getting mandarins to accept new foods with a graduated method. Feeding mandarins newly hatched live brine shrimp (Artemia salina) makes an excellent first offering. After they have become accustomed to eating newly hatched live brine, begin feeding them live adult brine shrimp and then frozen adult brine shrimp. Most specimens will readily begin eating brine shrimp nauplii. You can also offer live or frozen bloodworms. If you place a mature pair of Peppermint shrimp in your refugium they may reward you by spawning and giving your fish a regular supply of shrimp larvae.*

A não ser que o meu inglês me atraiçõe, o que não é dificil, o brine shrimp (como se designa em português?) parece ser um excelente alimento para este tipo de peixe.

Já agora o que são bloodworms? 

Um abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu vou enviar um e-mail para Terry para saber se ele se refere a primeira comida a oferecer ou como primaria. Tudo que tenho lido sobre brine shrimp indica que tem muito pouco valor nutritivo e deve se evitar o uso regular dele. Bloodworms nao tenho muito conhecimento evidentemente e um tipo de minhoca mas nao sei donde se origina.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Só agora é que reparei que vives nos E.U.A.  :Coradoeolhos:  
Fico então à espera de novidades tuas.

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Luis

Quando montei o meu aquário também comprei um mandarin passado muito pouco tempo (2meses), passado 2 meses de o ter acabou por morrer e possivelmente a fome.
Hoje comprei outro, espero que tudo corra bem.  :SbSourire:  
O brine shrimp há a venda cá em Portugal, eu comprei na natantia da marca tropical marine centre.

Abraço
Pedro Pacheco

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Esta foi a resposta de Terry:




> Hi Robert,
> 
> Brine shrimp can be used as a suppliment to the diet not a staple. You can gutload live adult brine shrimp with all sorts of things to increase the nutritional value. Newly hatched brine shrimp is more nutritional. Mandarins rely on copepods and other live foods that grow in an aged reef aquarium as the staple of their diet. 
> I know you have been to my Website more than once. We have been growing nicely lately. What do you think of it? How come I don't see you post in our forums?
> 
> Cheers,
> Terry B

----------


## João Cotter

> Calcio - 440 
> Kh - 110


Peço desculpa por intervir sobre algo que nada tem a ver com o que está a ser discutido no momento, mas retomo o problema inicial do tópico: as algas.
Faço só um pequeno reparo ao Luís, pois o KH de 110 presumo que se tratam de 110 mg/l, ou seja, 6ºdKH, o que é muito baixo.
A alcalinidade baixa contribui para o aparecimento de algas, pois os fosfatos tendem a aumentar, já que não precipitam. Por outro lado deves ter oscilações de pH entre o início e fim do fotoperíodo.
Eleva o KH para mais perto de 180 mg/l (10ºdKH). Inicialmente o cálcio vai baixar, pois este está demasiado alto relativamente ao KH.
Abraços,

João Cotter

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

Quando me referi a 110 é efectivamente a mg/l. O teste que utilizo para medir o nivel de KH do aquario é da Nutrafin e na parte de relativa à avaliação dos resultados não há referencia nenhuma a essa conversão de KH para dKH. O que lá diz é o seguinte:

105-125 mg/l - Taxa ideal na agua salgada
< 105 mg/l - A dureza total do cabornato deve ser aumentada e deve utilizar um tampão apropriado
>125 mg/l - A dureza total do carbonato é muito elevada.
Gostava de saber mais sobre o dKH e a sua conversão.

A realidade é que as algas verdes a que me referi no inicio do tópico têm vindo a ser cada vez menos (sem iluminação são praticamente imperseptiveis) mas tive um aumento consideravel de algas castanhas no vidro traseiro depois de ter alterado a disposição da Rocha Viva. Afastei a rocha do vidro traseiro para que houvesse correntes nessa parte, o que fez com que o vidro esteja exposto à iluminação. 

Gostava de saber se este tipo de algas também faz parte da maturação do aqua.

Um abraço

----------


## João Cotter

Luís,

1º dKH = 17,9 mg/l



> 105-125 mg/l - Taxa ideal na agua salgada 
> < 105 mg/l - A dureza total do cabornato deve ser aumentada e deve utilizar um tampão apropriado 
> >125 mg/l - A dureza total do carbonato é muito elevada. 
> Gostava de saber mais sobre o dKH e a sua conversão.


Conheço muito bem este kit pois é o que regularmente utilizo.
Simplesmente ignora estas indicações.   :Coradoeolhos:  
Eles baseiam-de na água natural. Contudo, num aquário é preferível apontar para outros limites de dureza.
Os 125 mg/l (=7º dKH) é o limite máximo apontado pela Hagen. No entanto, devemos tomar este valor como o limite mínimo, pois abaixo deste valor os corais já têm dificuldade em calcificar e a coralina começa a morrer, além de que os fosfatos têm tendência a acumular.
O limite máximo apontaria para 200 mg/l (=11º dKH), se bem que a 12º não há qualquer problema. 



> Gostava de saber se este tipo de algas também faz parte da maturação do aqua.


Sim as algas castanhas, ou diatomáceas, são normais no início do período de montagem de um aquário. Poderão também ser excesso de silicatos e/ou fosfatos.
Atenção: não tentes subir o cálcio e a dureza em simultâneo para tentar equilibrar quimicamente, pois o desequilíbrio vai continuar! Eleva apenas a dureza com qualquer produto à base de bicarbonato de sódio.

Abraço,

João

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

Para elevar o dKH o ProBuffer da Kent Marine dá? 
Tenho adicionado este e o Calcium +3 da RedSea. Se calhar é melhor deixar de adicionar calcio, certo?

----------


## João Cotter

Olá Luís.




> Para elevar o dKH o ProBuffer da Kent Marine dá?


Dá perfeitamente!   :Pracima:  

Se ainda tens o cálcio a 440, está demasiado alto para o nível de dureza do aquário, portanto, pára de adicionar cálcio, se não não consegues subir a dureza. Ao adicionares um produto à base de bicarbonato de sódio (tal como o que mencionas), o cálcio irá descer ligeiramente e a dureza subir, o que é sinal de que as coisas estão a tender para o equilíbrio. 
Quando as coisas estiverem em equilíbrio, utiliza só aditivos equilibrados (kalk, aditivos de 2 partes ou reactor de cálcio). O cálcio da Red Sea é cloreto de cálcio e só deves utilizar se tiveres um défice do cálcio relativamente à dureza.
Fica aqui um exemplo de 7 situações, todas de equilíbrio químico.
O ponto de partida é 395 de Ca e 7,7º de KH. Neste exemplo foi-se utilizando um aditivo equilibrado (um dos 3 que referi atrás) e o cálcio e a dureza foram subindo equilibradamente como se pode ver:

Cálcio    Dureza
(mg/l)    (ºdKH)
395    /    7,7
400    /    8,4
405    /    9,1
410    /    9,8
415    /    10,5
420    /    11,2
425    /    11,9

Espero ter ajudado,
Abraço,

João Cotter

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

Já lá vão dois meses e o problemas das algas verdes teima em não desaparecer. Para além dessas tenho outro tipo de algas no vidro de trás (anexo). 
Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre a utilização de um desnitrificador de enxofre para resolver estes problemas. Li também que manter um nivel de dKH alto ajuda a combater as algas, isto corresponde à verdade?

Um abraço

----------

